# Raisins and Grapes are Toxic to Dogs!



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Written 
by: 
Laurinda Morris, DVM
Danville Veterinary Clinic
Danville , Ohio

This week I had the first case in history of raisin toxicity ever seen at 
MedVet. My patient was a 56-pound, 5 yr old male neutered lab mix that ate
half a canister of raisins sometime between 7:30 AM and 4:30 PM on Tuesday.
He started with vomiting, diarrhea and shaking about 1AM on Wednesday but 
the owner didn't call my emergency service until 7AM.

I had heard somewhere about raisins AND grapes causing acute Renal failure
but hadn't seen any formal paper on the subject. We had her bring the dog in 
immediately. In the meantime, I called the ER service at MedVet, and the
doctor there was like me - had heard something about it, but.... Anyway, we
contacted the ASPCA National Animal Poison Control Center and they said to 
give I V fluids at 
1 1/2 times maintenance and watch the kidney values for the next 48-72
hours.

The dog's BUN (blood urea nitrogen level) was already at 32 (normal less
than 27) and creatinine! Over 5 ( 1.9 is the high end of normal). Both are
monitors of kidney function in the bloodstream. We placed an IV catheter and
started the fluids. Rechecked the renal values at 5 PM and the BUN was over
40 and creatinine over 7 with no urine production after a liter of fluids. 
At the point I felt the dog was in acute renal failure and sent him on to
MedVet for a urinary catheter to monitor urine output overnight as well as
overnight care.

He started vomiting again overnight at MedVet and his renal values have 
continued to increase daily. He produced urine when given lasix as a
diuretic. He was on 3 different anti-vomiting medications and they still
couldn't control his vomiting. Today his urine output decreased again, his 
BUN was over 120, his creatinine was at 10, his phosphorus was very elevated
and his blood pressure, which had been staying around 150, skyrocketed to
220.. He continued to vomit and the owners elected to

Euthanize.

This is a very sad case - great dog, great owners who had no idea raisins
could be a toxin. Please alert everyone you know who has a dog of this very
serious risk. Poison control said as few as 7 raisins or grapes could be 
toxic. Many people I know give their dogs grapes or raisins as treats
including our ex-handler's. Any exposure should give rise to immediate
concern.

Onions, chocolate, cocoa and macadamia nuts can be fatal, too. (We heard garlic too. RMN)

Even if you don't have a dog, you might have friends who do. This is worth
passing on to them.

Confirmation 
from Snopes about the above...
Urban Legends Reference Pages: Raisins and Grapes Harmful to Dogs http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/raisins.asp

Home-Human Foods that Poison Pets http://www.petalia.com.au/templates/storytemplate_process.cfm?story_no=257


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

imamurph52 said:


> Written
> by:
> Laurinda Morris, DVM
> Danville Veterinary Clinic
> ...


Oliver accidently got a small piece of an onion and we almost lost him. Thankfully a friend noticed it in time to get him to the Vet!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, Diane.

Suzy


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Oliver accidently got a small piece of an onion and we almost lost him. Thankfully a friend noticed it in time to get him to the Vet!


Sally, was it raw or cooked? Did he show visible signs of being sick? I'm glad Oliver is okay!!

I know I've dropped a few onion pieces here and there while I'm chopping/cooking...I'll have to be more vigilant!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've seen the grape/raisin one a few times before, but the onions is new to me. I, too, drop bits on the floor while preparing food sometimes and it's frightening to think it could be lethal. Scary stuff.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Sally, was it raw or cooked? Did he show visible signs of being sick? I'm glad Oliver is okay!!
> 
> I know I've dropped a few onion pieces here and there while I'm chopping/cooking...I'll have to be more vigilant!


Raw onions.
He wasn't acting himself (but I thought it was because he was at a friend's house) About 2 hours later he had a lot of blood in his urine. He spent a day and a half at the Vet.


----------

